

Ask HN: Awesome Mailing Lists? - JoelMcCracken

I have been lurking on the PLT Scheme mailing list for quite some time, and I am regularly impressed with what I discover from reading it.<p>For a contrast, the Rails mailing list is awful, so it isn't as simple as just finding a mailing lists on topics you enjoy.<p>What other mailing lists do you enjoy?
======
ax0n
Look into the public-facing (non-membership) mailing lists used by some of the
hackerspaces. They all have their own passions and politics, so the ones I
like won't likely be the ones you like. CCCKC has an information-security
specific list that's just starting to get good. The main list may be too
eclectic for most.

------
runevault
If you like the PLT list, I've been a huge fan of the clojure google group.
Little to no spam gets through thanks to moderation, and the people are
friendly and helpful while talking about all the different topics related to
clojure and using it on interesting problems.

------
abalashov
NANOG.

